# UK Scare Kingdom site up



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Hmmm...Looks really good.
It's a bit too far "up country" for me to get to this year, but a visit next year might be on the cards.

Be sure to post a report if you do go check it out.


----------

